# Pigeon cold?



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey, all,

I got six new pigeons yesterday, all gorgeous birds. One problem, the oldest bird I bought seems to have a cold. You can only hear it when he's scared, but he wheezes and hacks on what sounds like phlem/saliva. Any suggestions? I didn't see canker or any obvious illnesses(He's in marvelous condition otherwise). The bird is almost 4 years old, a 03 bird.. So, he's not that old, in case anyone was wondering how old. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Where did you get these new birds? and my suggestion would be to isolate him until you know what is going on for sure. Hope it clears fast whatever it is! and is not contagious to your other birds. Garlic!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Definitely isolate him and get him on supplement heat if you can. Hopefully you quarantined all the new birds. Respiratory infections spread quickly and can sicken a whole loft.

I've found Doxy-T to be the most effective treatment for respiratory infections. You can get it from Jedd's: www.jedds.com

However, I have also heard coughing and wheezing in pigeons that had resistant strains of canker (you can't always see it in the mouth) or aspergillosis. If he progresses to having nasal discharge and watery eyes, it's definitely a respiratory infeciton. If it continues to be a dry hacking sound, it's probably something else. Best bet would be to have an avian vet check him out.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Ashbel said:


> Hey, all,
> 
> Any suggestions? I didn't see canker or any obvious illnesses(He's in marvelous condition otherwise). The bird is almost 4 years old, a 03 bird.. So, he's not that old, in case anyone was wondering how old. Thanks for your help!


All I can add, is please do not take the "wait and see" approach on this, as both respiratory or canker issues need to be taken care of immediately.

I would also suggest getting these birds get on garlic supplements, ACV, and a good multi-vitamin mineral.


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey, guys,

I got these new birds from a nice guy who's been into pigeons for quite a while. He had about 100 birds and needed to downsize a bit. He really cared about his pigeons and was even going to give me the birds for free, because I'm younger, but I made sure he was paid, lol. I have garlic capsules I use on my other pigeons and will be administering that today to the new birds.

The new birds are being quarantined. I did already isolate the male with the problem and I hope it's okay, but I brought his mate with him because they were huddling together when I went to get him(I felt really guilty, especially since this is a new place and they're pretty frightened).. Should I just keep them apart anyway? I just thought it would keep his spirits up to have his girl around. =\ 

I checked that website, Birdmom and I think I found what you were talking about, but it's out of stock. I'll ask the Lady I work for if she has any meds for that or knows a place close by to get some(Our local feed/livestock store might carry some that's meant for many bird species, like chickens, pigeons, etc.. Would that be okay?). The lady I work for actually is the one I got my first pigeons from and she used to have a bunch of birds.. I got my spray for mites/lice through her, so.. She might know a spot.

If she doesn't have any and ordering some would take too long, I get paid on Friday and even though it's supposed to be Christmas money, I'll check into an avian vet for him(I named him Sarge, because he looks like a tough old drill sargent pigeon "OKAY, YOU CHICKENS, DROP AND GIVE ME TWENTY PECKS"  ) I don't have ACV and I've been meaning to pick some up for good measures, so that will be a must-buy. Vitamins as well.

Thank you again, guys. I'm getting on top of this and will keep you updated. The good news is, I haven't heard him "cough" at all today, so hopefully we'll catch it before it has a chance to become much. Take care!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brittany, I don't see anything wrong with keeping his mate with him. After all, they have probably been "kissing" and stuff and I firmly believe it helps them to keep them together. It is scary for them to be moved to a strange environment and any security you can give him is bound to help. Glad to hear he's not doing it today.


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Lady Tarheel- That's what I have noticed as well; keeping them together really helps with the stress. Poor babies... They're so frightened of me right now, so I thought they really deserved each other's attention right about now.


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

Ashbel said:


> I don't have ACV and I've been meaning to pick some up for good measures, so that will be a must-buy. Vitamins as well.


We buy the apple cider vingegar with the "mother" formula in it by Bragg's. It is available at most heath food centers for under 3 dollars. It is concentrate, and will last you for some time.


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Thank you, that sounds great! =)


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I wouldn't worry about keeping his mate with him. A couple years ago I was given several pairs of pigeons and one turned out to have a nasty respiratory infection. He looked so forlorn without his mate that I brought her in the house with him. She never caught the infection and he made a full recovery.

I just wanted to add that I normally treat _all _new pigeons, no matter who I got them from, for canker (trichomoniasis) and coccidiosis. This is because nearly all pigeons carry these parasitic diseases--you can't completely eradicate them. Stress (such as being moved to a new location) can bring on illness even if they weren't previously sick. And it's likely your new birds are carrying different strains of canker and cocci than what you currently have in your loft. So it's a good idea to treat them with the preventative dose for those two things. I like Global's Multi-mix for canker, cocci and worms, but there are other good products on the market, too.

You might try Foy's or Global for Doxy-T. I can't remember off the top of my head if they carry it, but it's worth checking. If they don't, you can combine doxycycline and tylan, which is what is in Doxy-T and I know they sell those two medications.


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

That sounds like a great idea to me, Birdmom. The lady I know has recommended me to a place not so far from here where I can purchase what I need to treat them for multi-symptoms(Canker, Cocci, etc). I have great news, too. She also hooked me up with some Tetracycline for Sarge's respiratory infection! So, I started treatment for him tonight and I'll be treating my entire flock(Let alone the new birds), just in case germs transfer through me. I won't disregard this as just a respiratory infection and keep an eye on him to be sure it's going away. 

When I went to change his water and give his neck a little pet, he started to wheeze again in fear.. So, we'll see how the next week goes. Like I mentioned, I get paid on Friday, so I'll pick up some ACV and ask my boss about Multi-Vitamins(If she heads up to Sussex soon I should be able to pick up everything I need). Thanks again, guys. I hope I'm not missing anything here. I want to post pictures of Sarge and the news birds soon, plus the feral babies we rescued a month ago, so check back for updates and pics! Take care!!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Sounds like a plan, Brittany. Best of luck and do post some pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey, guys,

Here's two pics of the "babies" so far. 

Here is a pic of me and Sarge. (Me making a silly face  ) 










And, here's his girl, Spangle.










Enjoy!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Lovely! The pigeons, too.  Really, they are good looking birds. Enjoy!


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

Aw, thanks!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

My daughter is a year older than you and she's hoping to build her own loft soon, too.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

You got some very nice looking birds, there! Sure hope that Sarge recovers quickly!


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

BirdMom- That's great news.  I'm excited for her!

Terri- Thank you, I hope so too!


----------

